
Afrikan countries need to rethink e-government platforms - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2019/01/25/afrikan-countries-need-to-rethink-e-government-platforms/
======
masonic
(deleted)

~~~
iafrikan
Hmmm...did you read the article? There is credit which reads "This article is
republished from The Conversation under a Creative Commons license." as TC
permits republishing.

